# Harbor Ridge foreclosure sale



## SailBadtheSinner (Oct 14, 2011)

*The Harbor Ridge Resort is having a sale on foreclosed units on 10/29. The announcement provided by HR calls it a public auction but if they want to convert the foreclosed units to management fee receipts they should remove the minimums, JMHO as owner.






BTW, since my scanner is broken, the photo is from my digi camera.


SBtS*


----------



## tonyg (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, the minimums are too high---particularly on the off season weeks that will be the hardest to sell.


----------



## Ubil (Oct 29, 2011)

At the Foreclosure Sale today I bought:
Unit 57, Week 38 Odd for $1,350 (minimum was $1,250)
Unit 24, Week 39 Even for $1,250 (the minimum)

I also bid on Unit 15, Week 26, but didn't get it.  I think that it sold for about $4,200 (might be off by a couple hundred).

I wasn't on site.  They sent me a form to fill out saying what units I wanted to bid on, the bid increment, and the maximum.

I was actually surprised to get any of them - I thought that my maximums were low. 

Weeks 38 and 39 (either the 3rd and 4th weeks of Sept or the 4th week of Sept and the 1st week of Oct) should be good - The weather averages between 45-65 and almost all of the activities are open to Columbus Day.  The II demand index is halfway on the "Greatest Demand" side of the chart.


----------



## Egret1986 (Oct 29, 2011)

*Congratulations on your two timeshares*



Ubil said:


> At the Foreclosure Sale today I bought:
> Unit 57, Week 38 Odd for $1,350 (minimum was $1,250)
> Unit 24, Week 39 Even for $1,250 (the minimum)
> 
> ...



Great resort, staff and location!


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Oct 31, 2011)

Congratulations!!!

More resorts should do this as a way of utilizing inventory.


----------



## amycurl (Oct 31, 2011)

Congrats and welcome to the world of HBR ownership! I was looking at the week 26 myself...nice to know it went for so much. (We own week 23.) I agree, those early fall weeks will be great to use, and should be fairly strong traders as well.

Enjoy!


----------



## Ubil (Oct 31, 2011)

We have never been to HBR (we have been to Acadia and Bar Harbor). Everything that I was able to find online, including on TUG, was positive for HBR.  So we are looking forward to our first time there.  

One thing on which I put high importance is the active owner control of the resort.  And every question I asked via email got a quick, complete response.


----------



## dmbrand (Oct 31, 2011)

Good purchase.  You will like the resort and Southwest Harbor.

I saw those autumn units and wished we weren't a plane ride away from the resort; I would have bought another.  We have a late July week, maybe sometime in the future we can trade.


----------



## Ubil (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you.  Sounds good.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 1, 2011)

Good bargains.

Thanks for posting more info on foreclosure auctions.


----------

